# Kerry's Gun Votes List



## Bassman423 (Aug 16, 2003)

Does this affect any of the guns that you currently use?
Here is a listing of Kerry's voting record and details of the weapons mentioned:
http://www.illinoiswaters.net/heartland ... php?t=5789


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Bassman423 said:


> Does this affect any of the guns that you currently use?
> Here is a listing of Kerry's voting record and details of the weapons mentioned:
> http://www.illinoiswaters.net/heartland ... php?t=5789


Guns used by hunters for hunting are going to stay, but assault weapons and handguns should be controleld strictly by law in our country.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

[/quote]Guns used by hunters for hunting are going to stay, but assault weapons and handguns should be controleld strictly by law in our country.[/quote]

That is not what the 2nd amendment states or means. Mr Kerry's efforts go beyond simply those weapons mentiond and includes semi-automatic shotguns and others. The use of "Assault weapons and handguns" by criminals should be strictly punished by the government, in my opinion, not the availability of them. How many "assault weapons" do I have? None. That has nothing to do with the 2nd ammendments "protection" of my rights and the assault on those rights by many anti-gunners. How many handguns do I own? 8 This includes several "antique" (reproductions) of muzzle loading pistols and one hunting single shot handgun. I've never been convicted of anything more severe than speeding without my driver's license in my possession, yet it takes about 5 weeks for me to obtain my handgun purchase permit in NC. That crack dealer down the street gets his as soon as he finds the right guy, a couple of hours. There has never been a legitimate study that shows the legal bans on firearms has a significant deterrence on crime.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Sevendogs
You and alot of other sportsman just don't get it. So please read this part again.



> I've never been convicted of anything more severe than speeding without my driver's license in my possession, yet it takes about 5 weeks for me to obtain my handgun purchase permit in NC. That crack dealer down the street gets his as soon as he finds the right guy, a couple of hours. There has never been a legitimate study that shows the legal bans on firearms has a significant deterrence on crime.


And the best part is the people who write the legislation could not tell a pistol from a revolver, a rifle from a shotgun, a bolt action from a lever etc. etc..........................................................


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

um, by definition an "Assault weapon" has to be capable of fully automatic, or multiple round burst firing modes. Nothing you can currently buy ( without tons of expensive permits and a long, long, wait) come anywhere close to that. Looking like an AK-47 doesn't mean it shoots like one. Looking like an M-16 doesn't mean it shoots like one. you libs need to get that through your heads. i can buy a body kit to make my BB gun look like a M-16, or one to make my 10/22 look just like a STEYR AUG. Does that make them "asault Weapons"???


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Mr Trooper, you are absolutely right, but the anti-gunners want to ban ANYTHING that looks and acts anything like an "Assault Weapon." I have an old Remington Nylon 66, 14 shot 22. Under some states definitions right now it is an assault weapon because it holds more than 10 rounds. If people think "it'll never happen", they need to get their heads out of the sand.


----------

